#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-02-07
<_marx_> just checking out this http://www.net-security.org/secworld.php?id=10544
<_marx_> global jam days are april 1-3
#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-02-08
<mhall119> akgraner: I love the floss poetry
<akgraner> hehe :-)  thanks
<akgraner> I try
#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-02-10
<holstein> _marx_: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/17/detail/
<holstein> where is your ubuntu hour listed?
<holstein> i was thinking about doing one here @ 9:30am
<holstein> Aville
<holstein> seems like we should add our hours to this wiki
<holstein> or make yet-another wiki page with a list ;)
<jack__> has anybody had success with the gnome3 liveCD yet? i cant get it to work in any of my VMs
<holstein> jack__: which iso?
<holstein> i'll try it
<jack__> i've tried the 32bit and 64bit. 32bit segfaults my vbox
<jack__> i tried 64bit in kvm but the graphics are all screwy
<holstein> are you talking about 11.04?
<holstein> the alternate session?
<jack__> no no no the gnome3 livecd. one sec
<jack__> gnome3.org/tryit.html
 * holstein DLing
<holstein> id like to check it out
<holstein> jack__: i'll let you know
<holstein> im getting the 32bit
<jack__> yeah. ive tried it in ubuntu and its pretty snazzy. i like it a little better than unity at this point
<jack__> but they're both unreleased so who knows what's to come
<holstein> i like the unity thing so far
<holstein> i think having a 2d version is a good call
<jack__> yeah.
<jack__> i've struggled to get compiz working on many machines. espcially older boxes
<jack__> or boxes with ati cards
<holstein> im sure they'll be a gbuntu or a gnome-desktop meta-package
<holstein> or both
<jack__> i'll be interested to see how mutter compares
<jack__> i almost got into a fist fight with this guy in #ubuntu last night over disk cacheing heh
<holstein> yeah, i stay clear of there
<_marx_> holstein: yeah in looks like something else todo; https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Hour
<_marx_> s/n/t
<_marx_> http://loco.ubuntu.com/about/
<_marx_> holstein: listed now
#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-02-11
<mhall119> akgraner: did you watch the PC Pro magazine's day with Ubuntu live blogging?
<akgraner> no I didn't
<mhall119> did you hear about it?
<akgraner> how the heck did I miss something like that...
<akgraner> no I didn't even hear about it - which is odd
<mhall119> I don't know, I wasted most of yesterday following it
<akgraner> got a link so I can see what it was all about
<mhall119> yeah, one second
<mhall119> http://www.pcpro.co.uk/blogs/2011/02/10/live-blog-running-pc-pro-on-ubuntu/ was the day of
<mhall119> http://www.pcpro.co.uk/blogs/2011/02/11/running-pc-pro-on-ubuntu-the-verdict/ was the day after
<akgraner> thanks - I was tied up in interviews most of the day so I'm not too hard on me for missing it
<mhall119> you can watch the action on twitter using the #ubuntupro hashtag too
<akgraner> cool thanks!
<mhall119> basically from start to end of day, their editorial staff all used Ubuntu instead of Windows
<mhall119> anyway, that got me thinking, it'd be interesting to see the staff of Linux Pro or Ubuntu User get handed a vanilla retail copy of Windows 7 and spend the day on it
<mhall119> assuming y'all don't already do all your work on Windows 7 that is ;)
<internalkernel> akgraner: hey I was in SF this weekend, and I made it to the Ubuntu Hour - I met Liz... and Grant out there... :D
<akgraner> yep she told me
<akgraner> Both of the are really awesome people
<_marx_> internalkernel: cool
#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-02-12
<_marx_> omg yall
<_marx_> i had a machine die on my lan; hd failed
<_marx_> it was providing cups
<_marx_> so i plugged the usb printer into this machine last night; just turned it on
<_marx_> in about 5 seconds it was setup
<_marx_> automagicall y
#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-02-13
<jack_> i got banned from #ubuntu again
<jack_> heh
<_marx_> jack__: shame on you ;)
#ubuntu-us-nc 2012-02-08
<coxn> pilot/trilug reboot 16:00 EST today. might want to clear out if you have a screen session there
#ubuntu-us-nc 2015-02-06
<radix__> Anyone familiar with System76?
#ubuntu-us-nc 2015-02-07
<NegativeFlare> !troll
<NegativeFlare> hmph
<NegativeFlare> lol
<holstein> NegativeFlare: ?
<holstein> NegativeFlare: can i help you?
<NegativeFlare> holstein: of course not :P
<NegativeFlare> I was testing something
 * NegativeFlare sighs
<NegativeFlare> I wish this team wasn't that dead :/
<NegativeFlare> Ubuntu SC died while I was Team Leader
<holstein> are you in nc? or sc?
<NegativeFlare> NC now
<holstein> cool
<NegativeFlare> I moved, and got married to my wife
<holstein> we have interest, for sure
<NegativeFlare> Oh I know
<holstein> im busy with some things, but, after that, im interested in doing a few ubuntu projects
<NegativeFlare> so
<NegativeFlare> wait
<holstein> wait for what?
<NegativeFlare> holstein: you're the Team Leader of Ubuntu NC?
<holstein> no
<NegativeFlare> ah alright
<holstein> you want to make it happen, go for it
<holstein> thats how community works
<holstein> call a meeting, vote yourself in.. set up the infrastructure..
<holstein> it wont be much fun volunteering all that energy for few folks, though
<NegativeFlare> Oh I know that. But there's not many people. And I don't really have the money to put forth for events and such
<holstein> money?
<holstein> you dont have to *ever* put money in.. and i suggest you dont
<NegativeFlare> heh
<holstein> anyways, we have a WNClug meeting tomorrow, if you are near asheville..
<NegativeFlare> I'm no where near it
<NegativeFlare> Hickory
<holstein> lol
<NegativeFlare> and I have to work tomorrow
<NegativeFlare> xD
<holstein> i drive to hickory all the time
<holstein> anyways..
<holstein> we wont move the meeting to you, thats for sure..
<holstein> but, you are invited, none-the-less
<holstein> i'll be playing solo guitar at the hollar mill next thursday.. and the sunday after that, im at the taproom
#ubuntu-us-nc 2018-02-09
<natsu> hola
